# Swimming!



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

A couple of videos of Nelly getting used to her sea legs :

The first one was captured tonight of her doing her best dolphin impression! 

The second is her first proper swim.

Sorry about the small portrait mode, it just happened! 

Hope all can see them ok, they're best if you view them in the youtube player's highest quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnrx9fvDZCg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf24xKsyyUI


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

The first video is funny  - good girl Nelly!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I know SkyyMax how many times can two people possibly say 'good girl Nelly!' in one video :


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good girl Nelly, ;D ;D

Lovely vid of your pup doing what she does naturally!!!

Good times  

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hot today, so down to the river to cool off and have some Funtime!!!!!! 8) 

http://youtu.be/iMr9RVnH8VM

Hobbsy


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Nelly said:


> I know SkyyMax how many times can two people possibly say 'good girl Nelly!' in one video :


Oh, no - I meant the video was funny because of the unusual running/ jumping style!
Nelly clearly enjoyed imitating a dolphin


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hahaha she certainly did  Just realised how many times we said 'Good girl Nelly!' when I watched it back, we're going to give her some ego! ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Brilliant Hobbsy! Lovely river (and pups of course!). This weather is great for our V's, long may it last.

Chloe


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Must be very proud of her 8). What a brave little girl, Nelly.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hugely proud 8) 

That girl hath no fear


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Brave, indeed...
My Sammy won't do it for a ball, have to pay him in dried fish... $0.98/treat/retrieve.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Great videos! Thanks for posting!!  

When I played them Tai went NUTS around the house, trying to find ... the ball, whatever, ... and looking for the other dog! ;D He responded very well to the "good girl Nelly". Maybe I should be worried? :-[ 

LOL!


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad to see Roxie is not the only V that loves swimming like a dolphin! It always makes me laugh to see her jump in and out of the water. Very fun videos!


----------

